# YORK, SC -BUD AND HOPE-VERY SWEET-EUTH TUES



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Meet "Bud" and "Hope"! (Please send to all your German Shepherd Lovers!)

Who knew liking CHICKEN could get you into trouble? Well, I guess it can because we ended up here. We're really nice dogs. It's just that our owner (who also happens to like CHICKEN, hmmmm...) decided we couldn't stay with him anymore so now we're in this predicament. We are PB German Shepherds and anyone who knows about GSD's knows we are a wonderful, loyal breed. We are smart, and obedient and learn quickly. We would really make someone a great pet...as long as you don't have CHICKENS. (We just heard Tracy tell someone that we are "Soooooo Sweet!" ) And we are, too! We are here to attend to your every command!

If YOU would like to help with "BUD" who is a year and a half old and his Mama "HOPE", who is 8, 
contact: Tracy Morgan and the York County Animal Shelter.
[email protected] or call 803-628-3190

We are really in need of a rescue soon. Just don't have any CHICKENS running around! You may also call 
Marg Barnes at 803-831-7375 I will try to help. Gorgeous dogs! Very, very sweet!


HOPE:



















BUD:










BUD AND HOPE:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(BTW- Hope is a very youthful 8







)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

die Tuesday...........


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

How precious they both are-does anyone have anything in the works for these two?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump for these two cuties....I love Bud's crazy eyes!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

EEK...BUMP UP FROM PAGE 2!!!!!!!!! EUTH TUES!!!!!!!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

This just in:

I just got off the phone with the previous owner of Hope and Bud. Bud is the 1 1/2 yr old. He is not believed to be the instigator of the chicken dinner. He is good with kids and other dogs, very loving and gentle. We don't know how he is with cats because he hasn't been around them. Hope is his mom. 

Hope is the 8 yr old. We don't know how she is with cats but is good with other dogs. She probably wouldn't be good with smaller kids. She was around his grandkids and bit once when her puppies were only 2 weeks old. This is probably the reason for biting if she felt her puppies were threatened. Hope is very protective once she is with someone. Would probably make an older person a great dog. Hope is utd on her shots, Bud is due his. Neither have been on hw preventative. I can get them tested tomorrow if needed. 
Please let me know if you can help.

Thank you

Tracy Morgan
Adoption/Volunteer/Rescue Coordinator
York County Animal Shelter
713 Justice Blvd. / PO Box 120
York, SC 29745
803-628-3190


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump - for the sweet pair.......


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Anybody for these two cuties!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello everyone, this is Hope and Bud. Hope is an 8 yr old GSD and Bud is Hope's 1 1/2 yr old son. They were just surrendered because they like chicken's a little to much. They are very sweet and <span style="color: #FF0000">*need to be out of the shelter by Tuesday, 11/11/08 at 5*</span>. If you can help me with either of these I would greatly appreciate it. 



You may contact me at 803-628-3190 or by email at [email protected]. These have to go to rescue and can't be adopted. A rescue can pull them.

[email protected] or call 803-628-3190 

We are really in need of a rescue soon. Just don't have any CHICKENS running around! You may also call 

Marg Barnes at 803-831-7375 I will try to help. Gorgeous dogs! Very, very sweet!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

keeping on top since they only have until 5:00


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone working on these two?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Praying for these two....hope there is someone for them.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Guys I just spoke with Donna our Humane Society President who told me to post for these guys that we have arrangements with Alpine and Happy Hounds where they can be boarded for 5.00 per day. I have also called Tracy at the Shelter and left a message.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome news!!! Thank you!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I can help with $'s if needed.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

These guys will need sponsorship but they can still have a place to come here-rescue back up is still needed.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I heard that it seems that Bud has a place to go (somone is supposed to be on the way to pick him up). Hope is heavy positive but is not showing symptoms. She is critical and needs a commitment otherwise she will be euthanized today.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

and she is STUNNING!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I have left our number as a back up -apparently someone Dan.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is there transportation available from the shelter?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had two chicken-killer fosters and they were wonderful dogs.

The female came in pregnant and was moved into a foster home where someone was at home all day. It was a farm. she raised two litters of pups, her own and from another dog. After the pups were adopted she was lounging in the sun in her kennel run. then she decided to climb out and killed 11 fancy show chicken, the entire flock. She popped their neck apparently. She was so sweet and gentle, I would not have believed that she was capable of it, but she did it. Obviously, she needed a chicken-free home and there are plenty of those around here. The other one, a male, was wrongfully accused IMO, he had zero drive.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry guys I meant to say they were waiting for a confirmation from this guy who was saying he could take Hope. Does anyone know what happened? I called 3 times today and never got a return call. I also left a message that we would be backup for her.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

They were not sure that the man would take Hope too because she was high positive. I asked them to call me if she was left behind and they promised they would. I did not get a call back, so I am assuming that he took both of them. It should be verified that she is out.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Rebel-glad we had the same idea.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Email I received from the shelter this morning:

"Both Bud and Hope are safe with rescue

Thank you

Tracy Morgan
Adoption/Volunteer/Rescue Coordinator
York County Animal Shelter
713 Justice Blvd. / PO Box 120
York, SC 29745
803-628-3190 "

I have no other details.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I thought they might be going to Magnificent Mutts... let me recheck my info though to be sure...


----------

